# First frame and panel... kinda



## giser3546 (May 15, 2014)

I have a rather odd friend who has asked for a coffin shaped bookcase for cheap. The whole thing will be about 5' tall. This will be the first project I've made for someone else, so I'm skipping my usual avoidance of plywood in the name of saving time and money. I have a good deal of experience with M&T construction but this will be my first project with anything similar to frame and panel. Heres what I'm thinking.










Near as I can tell with my limited experience the best way to do it would be to make the frames out of 2"x3/4" M&T'ed together and use my tongue and grove router bit to put in a grove for 11/32 plywood to sit in. Even though I know I'm showing end grain on the front, this will be painted and it seems to be the easiest way to do it given my M&T angles will all stay square.

Can anyone foresee issues I might have or suggestions on a better way to do it? Also where could I find the general guidance on frame and panel construction? I know plywood wont move so its less important here but how much space should there be around the panels?


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

This is kind of a random reply and normally I would have skipped it but you said cheap and for a friend.
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/coffin-building-party

I believe there is a later picture of it as a book case.


----------



## giser3546 (May 15, 2014)

Looks interesting but I have wanted to try the whole frame thing for a while. That way also seems like it would be tricky to put shelves in. I'll consider it though thanks.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I recently built a for real casket. The customer sent me a plan to follow. The top part was cut at 6 degrees and the mating, bottom part called for a 10 degree angle. Are you going to angle the M&Ts?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe this will help:

http://www.pbs.org/video/2365554526/

Roy Underhill making a coffin


----------

